# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield, TX Report 1/24-1/26/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Sometimes when your chasing big trout, you just have to hang in there and grind. 

Thatâ€™s exactly what these boys did, and were rewarded for it. We saw ever changing conditions over their 3 days. Gale force winds, slick calm days, and 85 degree air temps. 

I would like to congratulate Walker on his PB trout, 7#@27.5â€ long, caught on a black/green Softdine XL. We had a couple other big trout that were picture worthy, but the bites were few and far between. Had several in the 4-5# range over the 3 days. There were a lot of baits destroyed by bruiser redfish too! All our fish were released in great shape.

Capt. Nathan Beabout
Cell: (210)452-9680
nmsportsmansadventures.com


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

You guys have absolutely been killing it down there!


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Davidsel47 said:


> You guys have absolutely been killing it down there!


Hereâ€™s one he caught I havenâ€™t seen posted. 

Right at 30â€ and 8.5lbs


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Fish of a lifetime!


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

fish4food said:


> Davidsel47 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys have absolutely been killing it down there!
> ...


Awesome fish man. Congrats!


----------

